# Можно ли заниматся спортом человеку с болезнью суставов?



## Djai333 (11 Сен 2012)

Здравствуйте, с 4 лет я профессионально занималась художественной гимнастикой, в 14 бросила. Сейчас мне 19, и у меня обнаружили целую кучу болячек, в основном хрящей и суставов - остеохондроз позвоночника, артроз, осложненный спондилезом, плоскостопие, гипермобильность суставов, нейроциркуляторная дистония, и еще какие то протрузии в шейном отделе (C3-C6).

Один из врачей к которому я ходила (в НИИ Вредена), сказал что занятия спортом только приветствуются, врач ревматолог из 25 больницы, напротив заявил что спортом заниматься нельзя, разве только зарядка сидя и бассейн. При чем, я специально спросила, запрет на спорт, не на время лечения, а на всю жизнь. 

*Так кому же верить? *Мне действительно довольно трудно сейчас производить нагрузку на колени, но жить вообще без спорта для меня мягко говоря ужасно. Причем спорт который я признаю большую сознательную часть жизни, весьма агрессивен - айкидо, тхэквондо, страйкбол. 

Может кто из форумчан сталкивался с таким болячками? Лечится ли они вообще (хотя бы симптомы, можно ли вести полную жизнь)? Все ли так печально, как меня пытаются убедить врачи?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Сен 2012)

А что на снимках есть артроз, какой диагноз ставит ревматолог?


----------



## Djai333 (12 Сен 2012)

Ну как я поняла да, хотя это на счет шейного отдела (первоначально обратилась к врачу с жалобами на головокружения, и боль в шее), а на счет колена, вот только собираюсь делать узи. Но мне врачи (из Вредена и моей районной поликлиники) говорили что при деформирующем артрозе, не бывает так что он проходит где то в одном месте, что если он есть на шее, то он есть в той или иной степени, на всех суставах. Это так?

Вот заключение ревматолога:


Доплерографию:


----------



## Djai333 (12 Сен 2012)

Рентген снимки, шейного отдела:


Заключение МРТ:

Если надо могу отсканить само мрт, в смысле снимки.



Сообщения отредактированы. Просьба для размещения изображений не использовать сторонние сайты для хранения графических файлов. Фотографии размещайте только через опцию "Загрузить файл".


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Сен 2012)

Djai333 написал(а):


> *Так кому же верить? *


врачу НИИ Вредена. Ревматолог не ставит вам деф.артроз в заключении, значит у вас нет деф.артроза.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (12 Сен 2012)

Djai333 написал(а):


> Так кому же верить? *Мне действительно довольно трудно сейчас производить нагрузку на колени, но жить вообще без спорта для меня мягко говоря ужасно*. Причем спорт который я признаю большую сознательную часть жизни, весьма *агрессивен* - айкидо, тхэквондо, страйкбол.


 
Сколько внутреннего противоречия - неразрешенного конфликта - в одном предложении??!! Вы сами определились, что для Вас _в настоящий момент_ важно и в чём приоритет: или решать проблему с опорно-двигательным аппаратом и на время забыть про "спорт", или заниматься "спортом" через боль и получать от этого какую-то "выгоду" ведомую только для Вас! Противоречие в Вашем вопросе (явное и "неосознанно-намеренное") - переводит последний из ряда медицинских (клинико-соматических) проблем в проблемы социально-психологические!


----------



## Djai333 (12 Сен 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> врачу НИИ Вредена. Ревматолог не ставит вам деф.артроз в заключении, значит у вас нет деф.артроза.


Тогда то что в МРТ заключении написано деф. артроз неверно? Я совсем не врач конечно, но насколько я поняла, на МРТ подобное должно быть ясно и однозначно видно.

На счет ревматолога, он, точнее она, сказала что это диагноз промежуточный, пока пишет "Артралгии неточненого генеза", точный диагноз будет после дополнительных анализов (РФ, СРБ, АСЛ-О, HLA-B-27), что бы исключить вероятность воспалительного процесса (Артрит?). О артрозе она сказала что у меня точно есть спондилоартроз, странно только что она этого не написала в заключении (заметила только когда домой приехала).



Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> Вы сами определились, что для Вас _в настоящий момент_ важно и в чём приоритет: или решать проблему с опорно-двигательным аппаратом и на время забыть про "спорт", или заниматься "спортом" через боль и получать от этого какую-то "выгоду" ведомую только для Вас!


Вы меня неверно поняли. Я разумный человек и вполне понимаю что на время лечения физические нагрузки лучше снизить до минимума. Я к этому готова, не какого внутреннего протеста у меня это не вызывает. Протест у меня вызывает возможность НИКОГДА в жизни не заниматься спортом, и всю свою жизнь ограничивать нагрузки до минимума. Я же молодой человек, я бы хотела в будущем путешествовать, заниматься не профессиональным спортом, а спортом для души. А тут мне ревматолог говорит что мне чуть ли не с палочкой ВСЮ ЖИЗНЬ придется ходить... Естественно это меня ужасает.

Я могу описать с чем я обратилась к врачу, и нынешнее свое состояние, думаю это лишнем не будет.

Итак обратилась я в связи с ощущением какой то сдавленности в задней части шеи, и затылке, это ощущение усиливалась в время психической или физической нагрузки, появлялся шум в ушах, зрение как будто расфокусировалось, общаяя слабость, иногда подташнивало, и появлялась острая боль с внутренней стороны пальцев рук (если надавить на что то над ключицей, с стороны меж-ключичной ямки, то простреливает всю руку, особенно чувствуется в подмышке и кончиках пальцев. с другой рукой тоже самое). Приблизительно за полгода до появления этих симптомов раз 6 падала в обморок (за несколько минут до обморока, немели пальцы и кисти рук, потом онемение "поднималось" выше по руке, одновременно с этим начинала кружится голова, темнеть в глазах, и собственно обморок), тогда я все списала на усиленную нагрузку из-за учебы. Сильно хрустели кисти рук, что то в плечах и спине, сейчас так же хрустит в местах сочленения ступни с лодыжкой и коленках. Так же сколько себя помню при приседании болели не мышцы ног, а колени, а при ходьбе опять же не мышцы, а поясница, поскольку это было у меня всю жизнь, я думала у всех так, пока не спросила у друга.
На данный момент я ощущаю свое левое колено, оно не болит, но мерзкое ощущение сустава, не знаю как по другому объяснить, как будто напряжение какое то, а потом в колене раздается громкий хруст (его слышат окружающие), и напряжение немного спадает. После сна колено не болит и не чувствуется, то есть все в порядке. В течение дня, при ходьбе или каких то других нагрузках на ноги, появляется снова.

Так же за год до того как впервые обратилась к врачу по поводу шеи, был приступ межреберный невралгии, это констатировала приехавшая скорая после кардиограммы. Я тогда жутко перепугалась, думала инфаркт)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Сен 2012)

Djai333 написал(а):


> Тогда то что в МРТ заключении написано деф. артроз неверно? Я совсем не врач конечно, но насколько я поняла, на МРТ подобное должно быть ясно и однозначно видно.


 ))) вот если бы  ещё аппарат сам и писал без врача.... Я не видел снимки МРТ, но на рентгене нет артроза, это факт, а врач описавший снимок мог быть уставшим, невнимательным, или невменяемым (как вариант))))  


Djai333 написал(а):


> На счет ревматолога, он, точнее она, сказала что это диагноз промежуточный, пока пишет "Артралгии неточненого генеза",


 промежуточный диагноз, это как наполовину беременная, существует только на языке у врача, на бумаге такое недопустимо по этой причине этот бред и не отражен в вашем заключении.


----------



## Djai333 (12 Сен 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ))) вот если бы ещё аппарат сам и писал без врача.... Я не видел снимки МРТ, но на рентгене нет артроза, это факт, а врач описавший снимок мог быть уставшим, невнимательным, или невменяемым (как вариант))))


Нет?? Удивительно, что же мне за врачи тогда попались( Спасибо за ответ! А вы не могли бы снимок МРТ посмотреть? Я отсканила снимок МРТ по частям (большой снимок в сканер целиком не влезает), и соединяла в фотошопе, вот вроде качество более менее нормальное.





Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> промежуточный диагноз, это как наполовину беременная, существует только на языке у врача, на бумаге такое недопустимо по этой причине этот бред и не отражен в вашем заключении.


Понятно, теперь...

То есть у меня нет деф. артроза, или вообще артроза (ну то есть учитывая что у меня снимки только шейного отдела - нет спондилоартроза)?

Присмотрелась к снимку, это протрузии?


----------



## Djai333 (12 Сен 2012)

Почитала еще, как то теперь подозрительно отношусь и к диагнозу спондилеоз...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Сен 2012)

Djai333 написал(а):


> это протрузии?


да, много сидели за столом, или компом. Для вашего возраста крайне рано иметь такую картинку МРТ.


----------



## Djai333 (13 Сен 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> да, много сидели за столом, или компом. Для вашего возраста крайне рано иметь такую картинку МРТ.


Работа такая, я веб разработчик, хоть и стараюсь побольше гулять, делать перерывы между работой, но видимо этого недостаточно. Протрузии это еще не до-грыжи, я читала что они лечатся, растяжением и т.д., только для начал нужно вылечить сколиоз, и гипермобильность (не уверенна лечится ли она), что бы они не образовывались снова, это так?

*Пожалуйста ответьте, на счет артроза - на рентгене его нет, а на МРТ?* На что стоит обратить внимание, чем МРТ так плохо? Что лечить, пока не поздно? Три врача у которых я была, сказали что лечить что либо уже поздно, и можно только замедлить процесс, что бы отсрочить протезирование (не шеи а коленок, при чем сказали это даже не осмотрев коленки). Если они не правы, я теряю драгоценное время, пока буду "замедлять" уже действительно поздно будет что не будь вылечить...


----------

